# jboss 3.2.5 konfiguration unter eclipse



## daLenz (9. Mrz 2005)

hallo zusammen, ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen bei der konfiguration des jboss 3.2.5...

ich bekomme immer folgende meldung, und kann diese irgendwie nicht zuordnen:

 [JDK]: Could not locate tools.jar. Unexpected results may occur. Make sure that you have selected a JDK with its path pointing to its home directory not to its JRE.

welches jdk muss ich dann benutzen?

zusätzlich bekomme ich beim starten des servers (app ist deployt!) folgende meldung:


```
2005-03-09 10:59:41,423 INFO  [org.jboss.web.localhost.Engine] StandardContext[/ejb_test]Marking servlet action as unavailable
2005-03-09 10:59:41,423 ERROR [org.jboss.web.localhost.Engine] StandardContext[/ejb_test]Error loading org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc5.WebCtxLoader$ENCLoader@1d1358f org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)


.....

2005-03-09 10:59:41,439 ERROR [org.jboss.web.localhost.Engine] StandardContext[/ejb_test]Servlet /ejb_test threw load() exception
javax.servlet.ServletException: Wrapper cannot find servlet class org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet or a class it depends on
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.loadServlet(StandardWrapper.java:964)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapper.load(StandardWrapper.java:862)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.loadOnStartup(StandardContext.java:3991)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4335)

....
2005-03-09 10:59:41,439 ERROR [org.jboss.web.localhost.Engine] ----- Root Cause -----
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.struts.action.ActionServlet
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
```


hatte jemand schon einmal dieses problem? oder weis jemand, was ich falsch mache? (p.s alle files von mir sind sicher i.o, weil es auf einem anderen pc wunderbar läuft!) ich denke, dass ich irgendeine library falsch oder gar nicht eingebunden habe (vielleicht die servlet.jar...)

besten dank & greetz!


----------



## bronks (9. Mrz 2005)

Naja. Mit Eclipse bin ich kein Freund.

Die Fehlermeldungen kommen, weil die Struts-Libs nicht am richtigen Ort sind. Am besten wären sie im /WEB-INF/lib aufgehoben ...


----------



## daLenz (9. Mrz 2005)

hallo bronks,

ja, die lib's wurden wirklich nicht gefunden! (komisch, dass ich sie nun doch in den web-inf ordner stellen muss, da es anders ja auch funktioniert...)besten dank!

greetz


----------

